
A Student's Smart Microsoft Rebranding Is Better Than The Real Thing - mjfern
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670245/a-students-smart-microsoft-rebranding-is-better-than-the-real-thing#2
======
keithnoizu
I think the student put in a lot of hard work on that project but I wouldn't
say the logo is better.

I'm not a huge fan of our new logo either although I think win8 one is pretty
good.

